# Did I pee in my SLEEP!?



## iprettii

So it's 4am over here and I have to wake up at 5:40am for work... I rolled over and looked at the time and realized OMG i'm wet.. So I jumped up and went to the bathroom to pee and I went as if I haven't gone all night (which to my recollection I haven't) I smelled the bed and my pants and it smells like pee, but I don't recall going on myself. This is too strange...


----------



## minkymoo

Could very well be. Peeing in your sleep doesn't always wake you, sometimes it only wakes you when the liquid goes cold. I know that's gross, but it's true.

I have started to have little dribbles whilst I'm active during the day, which isn't often believe me! lol. 

If you're worried speak to your MW otherwise I'd just monitor it and see if you have any more 'leaks'.

Funny thing is if I wasn't pregnant I would be far too embarassed to tell anyone this but that all seems to go by the wayside now! lol


----------



## iprettii

lol I called my mom and it sounded funny just telling her "i think i went on myself"
I did call my doctor and he said it happens that sometimes we have no control over our bladder, but if later I am still leaking to either go to the office to be seen or go to the hospital.

I really did feel like a fool telling him what happened lol


----------



## minkymoo

iprettii said:


> lol I called my mom and it sounded funny just telling her "i think i went on myself"
> I did call my doctor and he said it happens that sometimes we have no control over our bladder, but if later I am still leaking to either go to the office to be seen or go to the hospital.
> 
> I really did feel like a fool telling him what happened lol

Lol

It's so true though, no control at all and if LO decides to press on it when you're asleep and relaxed you've got no chance.

I took the dog out the other night and when I came home I was quite damp. I had bright pink knicks on so could see exactly what had gone on. Was very bizarre because I never felt it happen. I did climb over two farm gates so that probably did it.

Won't be doing that again in a hurry.

Hope the pee holds off for the rest of the day xx


----------



## MangoCoconut

Pop a sanitary pad into your underwear. If it's soaked through within the hour I would go straight to your doctor or the hospital. However if it is urine, I would start being religious about your pelvic floor exercises and perhaps avoid any drinks 2 hours before bedtime. x


----------



## iprettii

Thanks hun, I did put on a Sanitary Pad "just in case"
My first thought when I woke up wet was "IS THIS MY WATERS" I'm starting to not be so nervous now.
I guess once I get home I'll start on the Pelvic floor exercises like you mentioned...
I don't know how easy it'll be for me to avoid water before bed because I wake up throughout the night and drink from my water bottle since i'm always so thirsty.. But i'll try tonight and see how that works out.

Thanks ladies.


----------



## Jojo-Mummy

its normal to lose 'some' urine as your muscles down there are relaxing. Pelvic floor exercises might help, I always wear a panty liner during the day x


----------



## ellieb31

Ah, the joys of pregnancy - it's such a beautiful experience!


----------



## starlight2801

I think that did this the night before last too :blush: 

A friend said to me that when you're pregnant/after you've been pregnant you lose your dignity completely and I'm starting to think she may well be right xxx


----------



## mommy2lexi

I've never fully peed on myself overnight, but this is my second baby and a little comes out if I cough too hard, sneeze too hard, or anything!!! 

It is sooo annoying. So is the fact that I am only 14 weeks and already go pee twice a night (even though I don't drink anything past 8 o'clock.

Craziness!! So I understand. I am sorry though I bet it was scary! Good thing pee has it's own distinct smell so it's usually easy to tell which happened.


----------



## KandyKinz

It probably is just pee but do keep an eye on it....

I've been pretty fortunate in that I only pee myself now when I cough, sneeze or laugh :haha: Isn't pregnancy fun?????


----------



## MangoCoconut

Starlight you are correct. You do lose all dignity and there is a wonderful freedom you feel after having your first child, no internal examination phases you and you feel liberated! During the labour of my first child I was wet through from my waters in my night gown, so I whipped it off in front of my mother in law, husband, two doctors, a midwife and a student. There was some laughter due to me saying 'I don't care who's looking, I am having a contraction!' x


----------



## minkymoo

MangoCoconut said:


> Starlight you are correct. You do lose all dignity and there is a wonderful freedom you feel after having your first child, no internal examination phases you and you feel liberated! During the labour of my first child I was wet through from my waters in my night gown, so I whipped it off in front of my mother in law, husband, two doctors, a midwife and a student. There was some laughter due to me saying 'I don't care who's looking, I am having a contraction!' x

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Jaylay

First I have missed my period & now it's been over two months since my last period. I took a test and it was negative.. :dohh: I've definitely have had an increased appetite, I've been eating all the time! Last week my breasts were very tender but that has now went away.. I went to my gyno and told him and I'm going to get blood work tomorrow to see if I am pregnant.. So well see. I just keep seeming to get more and more symptoms. I also got woken up in the middle of the night TWICE this week by slightly peeing myself :blush: and I have NEVER ever had that happen before. Has this happened to anyone else? :shrug:


----------



## Rymel12

I peed a little in my sleep a few nights ago. Def could tell by the smell it was pee. Glad it's not just me. I was also glad the pee only got on my underwear and shorts and not the mattress. Phew!


----------



## mdjoy

I leak pee all the time..terrible :(, its when I cough or laugh though..so emarrasing. I had bronchitis and pee'd the bed coughing like every night :blush:


----------

